
You're Almost Definitely More of a Jerk Than You Think You Are - dsego
https://lithub.com/youre-almost-definitely-more-of-a-jerk-than-you-think-you-are/
======
gothack
Wanna make people who suffer with mental health issues, imposter syndrome, and
self image issues feel instantly crappy? Write a headline like that.

~~~
coldtea
They still might be more of a jerk than they think. Someone with self image
issues might still treat others miserably, for example...

------
fargle
Um, but the author _surely_ is exempt, right?

I mean he very clearly thinks he's right about all those "Jerks" being kind of
over-inflated.

If he's right, then the very best, very most creative and correct people who
have vision and the most (deserved) self-confidence are still "Jerks" if they
recognize that any of their peers are bloom'in idjits.

And the bloom'in people taking pot-shots at them, like this author, are then
"Not Jerks"...

right... got it.

So unless everyone is exactly equal in worth, nearly everybody with awareness
is a "Jerk", and many, but not all, of them are wrong.

------
lunias
That's like, your opinion, man. Maybe stop being a jerk and try and see things
from my perspective...

I think a jerk is just someone who evades / sabotages communication efforts
around the analysis of a given action. Or someone who knowingly holds onto bad
assumptions in the presence of new information.

The first line of defense against jerks is communication. It seems that more
jerks emerge when communication is stifled and mutual understanding is never
reached.

------
mft_
I found this an odd article to read. Some of it seemed exceptionally
interesting and insightful, while other parts felt very /r/iam14andthisisdeep.

(Maybe my jerkish fraction failed to empathise with some parts!)

------
thsealienbstrds
I really hope that's not true.

------
drannex
Good.

